# Solar lighting?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We were at Mal-Wart the other day and saw these little solar pathway lights for $3 each. The light part,consisting of the solar panel, electric eye, rechargable AA battery and LED, is about 2" in diameter and comes off the stake part with a simple 1/3 turn.

My question: Has anybody tried to illuminate garden RR buildings with these? They LOOK like they should be simple to mount, either inside a window, or inset into a roof.... But I'd rather not re-invent the wheel, or waste the $$ if they won't work.

Thanks


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know what lights your are referring to, but we got a set of four of the cheapest ones they have. I took them completely apart, leaving the panel, and two wires to the light/battery module. These work very well for lighting buildings. I usually lengthen the wires, run them through a hole in the roof, and silicone the panel to the roof of the building. Then mount the light somewhere inside. On one building, I just run the panel out on the ground next to the building. They are great.
Paul


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Paul, it's a pretty simple cut & splice with the wires. I've put the solar panel on the roofs, hid them behind bushes, and even put them in the bed of a truck that was parked next to the loading dock. Just FYI, I usually don't get much life from the original batteries that come with them. You will need to replace them with rechargeable-type batteries (not the alkaline ones) about once a year. These cheapy lights are easy and fun to work with. Even though they won't give you the brightest light in the world, they still are very useful to the garden railroader.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that using the solar lights form HD which are fence post lights work much better and give more of a warm glow light. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 07 Mar 2010 01:59 PM 
We were at Mal-Wart the other day and saw these little solar pathway lights for $3 each. The light part,consisting of the solar panel, electric eye, rechargable AA battery and LED, is about 2" in diameter and comes off the stake part with a simple 1/3 turn.

My question: Has anybody tried to illuminate garden RR buildings with these? They LOOK like they should be simple to mount, either inside a window, or inset into a roof.... But I'd rather not re-invent the wheel, or waste the $$ if they won't work.

Thanks 



Yes you can, and Yes I have!! They work good try to get the ones with white light and not the warm yellow glow though will light better!! 









These are the one's I like best have used both! I use to light up my railway at night too!! Regal


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, those are the ones... and it seems they are about 1/4 full of glue, so did you use them as a unit or cut them apart?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't delved into that particular one, as I have lost the picture of my first building attempt where I did use one of the older more towards the yellow lite ones, it worked good for me. These I have not used to light a building yet only my tracks outdoors but they are brighter and I'm sure will be better for lighting a building or such as the color of the light is more towards white. I'll have to see what I run into when and if I use them for buildings, so I can't help you on the point you are asking me at this time. Watch for a sale they run them at times for $1 apiece!! Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a bunch of them last year, they work real good and are still trucking along, despite being buried in snow for weeks.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've experimented with those cheap solar powered lights. It works OK as long as you have enough sunlight during the day to charge them... This winter there was less sunlight so now I've connected the LED's with and 3,6 volts adapter from inside the house. I'm thinking to place a switch just before the LED, so I can choose to lit it by solar power (summers) or by power from the adapter (winter). More pics here: http://s444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Solar lighting/


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3 buildings will face towards the rising sun, so I decided to mount the lights for these in place of the upstairs window in the back to catch the maximum afternoon light. 

Hole is 2 'boards' wider than the original window, and the same height 









Framed with Plastruct, it looks sorta like a picture window? I hope 









I had two lights here that I could install tonight, so this is what it looks like both from the inside AND from the outside. Not too noticeable. 









I tried to take a pic with the buildings lit up, but the flash overrode the lighting. IMO the color is too bluish... I'm thinking a thin wash of pale (buttercup or so) yellow over the LED might help?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if you can run more than 1 LED bulbs in series from one of these? Like the little christmas LED bulbs etc.


----------

